# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoin

## pfdept59

What is the best way to buy Bitcoin for my Bitcoin wallet to spend on gear?First time I used my Visa card and it worked out OK.Just looking for suggestions for a newbie.Thanks

----------


## Oliver47

Coinbase is pretty reliable cryptocurrency exchange to buy bitcoin . I’ve been using it for about 3 years with no problem. Though no matter how reliable the exchange is, I’d never recommend to keep any of your coins on exchange. I personally trust only to my hardware wallet.

----------

